# New Movie Finally Explains The Rapture



## JohnGill (Oct 26, 2008)

All my questions about the rapture were answered with this movie:

Futurama: The Beast with a Billion Backs (2008) (V)


----------



## calgal (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Pergamum (Oct 26, 2008)

This beast has a billion backs but does he have 7 heads and 10 horns (or is it 10 heads and 7 horns?)....



Is this made by the Simpsons people? Is it a funny cartoon series..I've never seen it before?


----------



## JohnGill (Oct 26, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> This beast has a billion backs but does he have 7 heads and 10 horns (or is it 10 heads and 7 horns?)....
> 
> 
> 
> Is this made by the Simpsons people? Is it a funny cartoon series..I've never seen it before?



One head, many tentacles, and a beak like an octopus.

Yep, same people that made the Simpsons.


----------

